# Can't figure out what strain



## Chemdog226 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am having trouble figuring out what two strains to buy. I'm looking for a big bud producer that will put me on the couch after a couple hits, and something for the morning with an energetic, clear stone.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Oscar (Oct 28, 2007)

Indoor or out?

Go for an Indica for out if you're north but if yer south, the sky's the limit.
Mind you I have preferences, like freezeland, *white freeze*, *mitey mite*!


----------



## Chemdog226 (Oct 28, 2007)

Indoor, Box is 4' tall, 5' wide and 2' deep. I'm probably gonna need a hardy easy-to-grow strain since my first attempt didn't turn out so well


----------



## Oscar (Oct 28, 2007)

An innie, ok?
How about a *widow*, there's lots of members growin' her and you could benefit from their postings!
If the conditions are optimal........._you will get it right!_


----------



## Oscar (Oct 28, 2007)

or some Hash Plants???


----------



## Chemdog226 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks man i'll definitely look into the WW and look at some hash plants. you know of any good seed co. that will ship to central u.s.?


----------

